# Gone south of the border



## Kaleb (Mar 26, 2017)

Sorry to not let you know earlier, but I am now a resident of Victoria, Bendigo to be more precise. I arrived on the 12th at my sister's place, where I am currently staying until my parents and I move into our new house on the 6th of April. 

This move has been years in the making, and there have been many tense moments, but the end is finally in sight. 

The new house looks great for my hobbies, as it sits on an acre of land, and has a 6 bay shed out the back, which means a much bigger workshop, and hopefully bigger machines and bigger projects as well.

This move has also put me within reach of many other fellow enthusiasts, with a preserved railway running steam trains several times a week just half an hour's drive away (Of course I'll be volunteering there); while Melbourne is less than two hours away by car. Not to mention Sovereign Hill in Ballarat.


----------



## skyline1 (Apr 5, 2017)

You Jammy Beggar 

From a very jealous Pom

you will need a railway just to get to your back yard

Hi to all at Bendigo 

Best Regards  from little  England


----------



## jayville (Apr 6, 2017)

kaleb...well done,it's a nice spot,not far from Echuca where there is a lovely big engine on the wharf that used to drive the saw mill.   Cheers clem


----------



## Herbiev (Apr 10, 2017)

Great spot down there. If you run out of metal for a project you can just go out and dig up some gold


----------



## skyline1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi Herbiev

I believe there is Platinum there too

Best Regards Mark


----------



## Johno1958 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi Kaleb.
Welcome to Bendigo.
Cheer
John


----------

